# Tire size on old Peugeot. . . 27 1/4"??



## bilydu (Aug 24, 2005)

I dont feel like commuting to school on my TCR1, as most college campus' are like the bermuda triangle for bikes. justed picked up a free peugeot (carbolite 103), perfect college bike. I noted that the tires say 27 1/4", a size i am not familiar with. So a few questions:

I would guess this is an early 80's bike (due to the carbolite frame material) and as thus, the standard rims that came with this bike are meant for what size tires, 700c or 27 1/4" or other??? (did not notice if the rims actually had size printed on them!)

Also, if it is indeed 27 1/4" (692c ??), then is that compatible with 700c? If not, will i be able to find new 27 1/4" tires?

And tubes? Can i get 27 1/4" tubes with schrader valves? (schrader is what the rims are meant for, can i convert to presta?)

Any additional info would be helpful. Thanks.

~bilydu


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I just ordered some Vittoria Zaffiros in 27 1/8 and 27'' (actually medium 700c but the site said they would work w 27s) schrader tubes from Nashbar. They also have 27 1/4 tires and have multiple brands models. I also found them at biketiresdirect and harris cyclery.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

For tires, you need 27" tire. If I had to guess, it is a 27 x 1 1/4" tire. If you want cheap tires, check Walmart. They sell 27" tires. For tubes, 700c and 27 are interchangable


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

bilydu said:


> I dont feel like commuting to school on my TCR1, as most college campus' are like the bermuda triangle for bikes. justed picked up a free peugeot (carbolite 103), perfect college bike. I noted that the tires say 27 1/4", a size i am not familiar with. So a few questions:
> 
> I would guess this is an early 80's bike (due to the carbolite frame material) and as thus, the standard rims that came with this bike are meant for what size tires, 700c or 27 1/4" or other??? (did not notice if the rims actually had size printed on them!)
> 
> ...


Check the rims with a magnet to see if they are steel, If they are, be very careful if you get caught out in the rain. Steel rims are about worthless as braking surface when wet.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

More info.

A 700c rim is actually 622mm and a 27 inch rim is 630mm.. If your old Peugeot was a 70's or 80's bike boom bike, it's most likely 27". 

The term 700c is misleading. It goes way back to the day when wheel diameter was measured including the tire....


----------

